
Let's build a list of tech influencers in different cities/countries - kiosan
Hello hackers, I was planning an event in Copenhagen recently and thought to connect with local tech influencers to promote it.<p>I was looking for people&#x2F;organizations who have the attention of Founders, CEO, CTO, Product managers, Engineering managers - those who manage remote developers.<p>The search wasn&#x27;t successful. Maybe there is a service for this problem?<p>Let&#x27;s build a list here, it could be useful for the entire community.<p>Please, mention accounts and their location here.
======
kiosan
Berlin - [https://www.siliconallee.com/](https://www.siliconallee.com/)

